# Betty needs a new house.....



## debisbooked (Jan 7, 2012)

I 'rescued' a female betta from a box store two weeks ago. I knew I could only take one so I looked through all those pint jars to find the one who looked the sickest. Well, "Betty" recovered nicely in the 10g and is the most active and aggressive betta I have ever met. Her tankmates are various snails and a few cherry shrimp. Well, Betty likes nothing better then to harass her tankmates and scare them. The snails can fend for themselves but the shrimp are not happy. When once they used to joyously glide around the tank they now mostly cower under the plants, trying hard not to get noticed. If she sees one, Betty will zoom right up to it and stare, smacking her lips, defying them to make a move. Then she zooms off to torture another. As of yet, I have not noticed any dead bodies but the snails could be taking care of the leftovers...!

It's time for Betty to get a place of her own. But what kind? I don't want another 10g so I was thinking of a smaller tank, say 5g. The filter in the 10g seems to be too much for Betty anyway. *Is there an 'all-in-one' package that meets the care of a betta?* I'm looking at the Marineland Eclipse Hexagon 5 G for $44.00 at Petsmart as one idea. Is this a good buy or are there other small tanks with filter, etc that would be better. I would really like to know what betta lovers out there are using and happy with. *c/p*


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

Shh, don't tell anyone I told you, but there's someone on here who has just 2 bettas in a 55 gallon. Sure, they're like 4-5" betta pi's (a wild type of betta), but still, if you fill a tank up with live plants and decorations, you can go much much bigger.

Lol, I know the feeling of having an extremely aggressive betta...It's tough when they shred their fins trying to kill the filter. For a single betta though, yeah a 5 gallon would be alright. You may be able to find a better deal on Craigslist though.


----------



## debisbooked (Jan 7, 2012)

Kehy said:


> Shh, don't tell anyone I told you, but there's someone on here who has just 2 bettas in a 55 gallon. Sure, they're like 4-5" betta pi's (a wild type of betta), but still, if you fill a tank up with live plants and decorations, you can go much much bigger.
> 
> Lol, I know the feeling of having an extremely aggressive betta...It's tough when they shred their fins trying to kill the filter. For a single betta though, yeah a 5 gallon would be alright. You may be able to find a better deal on Craigslist though.


Thanks. I will keep an eye on Craigs list. It does sound like a lot of money when you are talking one fish! 

Two bettas in a 55g huh? I would like to see that!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Kehy said:


> Shh, don't tell anyone I told you, but there's someone on here who has just 2 bettas in a 55 gallon. Sure, they're like 4-5" betta pi's (a wild type of betta), but still, if you fill a tank up with live plants and decorations, you can go much much bigger.


Who told you that?Its a lie!A lie I tell you!

Ok so its not really a lie haha.I do indeed have betta pi in a 55 gallon.Sadly I lost one due to some type of disease.








They are at the top right.

Bettas enjoy swimming as much as any other fish.A ten gallon or five gallon is perfect,though I wouldnt go smaller.Three is the bare minimum but with larger you can add plants and the fish will enjoy the entire area of the tank.


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

majerah1 said:


> Who told you that?Its a lie!A lie I tell you!
> 
> Ok so its not really a lie haha.I do indeed have betta pi in a 55 gallon.Sadly I lost one due to some type of disease.
> Bettas enjoy swimming as much as any other fish.A ten gallon or five gallon is perfect,though I wouldnt go smaller.Three is the bare minimum but with larger you can add plants and the fish will enjoy the entire area of the tank.


Aww, sorry to hear that Bev! 

I agree with Bev though, 5 is the smallest I could recommend. I have mine in a 1.5 gallon, but it's a LOT of work, and heavily planted to make it slightly less work (and look better). You can throw plants into everything, but the bigger you go, the more plants you can get.


----------



## debisbooked (Jan 7, 2012)

Kehy said:


> Aww, sorry to hear that Bev!
> 
> I agree with Bev though, 5 is the smallest I could recommend. I have mine in a 1.5 gallon, but it's a LOT of work, and heavily planted to make it slightly less work (and look better). You can throw plants into everything, but the bigger you go, the more plants you can get.


Five gallon was the smallest I would go. I don't think there is anything between five and 10 g out there, is there?


----------



## debisbooked (Jan 7, 2012)

majerah1 said:


> Who told you that?Its a lie!A lie I tell you!
> 
> Ok so its not really a lie haha.I do indeed have betta pi in a 55 gallon.Sadly I lost one due to some type of disease.
> 
> ...


You have a lovely tank there!


----------



## lovebettas (Feb 7, 2012)

Also try online,most pet places give free shipping at 50.00. you could put in a divider for now so you don't lose any shrimp.I guess i have been lucky i have not had one that agressive.Good luck!


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

a 5 gallon is a great option for a betta, and you should be able to find one used for very little. Paying full price at the store is an option, but most of the stock lighting isnt enough for plants anyway and you'll end up upgrading, so if it were me i'd try to find the best deal.


----------



## Sandyhook (Oct 3, 2011)

My 5 gal. Marineland Hex is just perfect for my Rover. Low maintenance because its an all-in-one unit....all I have to do is change the filter cartridge every couple weeks and do easy water changes. I added a heater which fits really nicely against the glass and all the wiring goes out the back of the unit, hardly to be seen. I have some live plants in it along with a cave for hiding. And a snail to clean up.


----------



## debisbooked (Jan 7, 2012)

Sandyhook said:


> My 5 gal. Marineland Hex is just perfect for my Rover. Low maintenance because its an all-in-one unit....all I have to do is change the filter cartridge every couple weeks and do easy water changes. I added a heater which fits really nicely against the glass and all the wiring goes out the back of the unit, hardly to be seen. I have some live plants in it along with a cave for hiding. And a snail to clean up.


Hah! I just got back from buying a new tank. The Marineland Hex was half price ($28.00) because the store was discontinuing them so I snapped one up. It looks like Betty has calmed down a bit so I won't be moving her just yet. I'm planning on taking my time with the hex; still need to get substrate and plants plus decos so her new home will be perfect when Betty finally moves in. What heater are you using? Did you do any other 'amendments' to this tank-the light bulb for instance?


----------



## Sandyhook (Oct 3, 2011)

Yes...as a matter of fact, I DID change out the incandescent bulb for a florescent one. And I bought the Top Fin submersible heater...the suction cups hold nicely to the tank wall. Its a little long, but you dont really see it behind the plants. And Rover likes to lay on top of it....guess thats because its in the back and kinda dark.

Great price on the tank.....good luck with it! I am sure Betty will love it! Wonder why they are discontinuing it?....I think its a great small tank for bettas. Might have to check out our local PetSmart and see if they are discontinuing it as well....I can always use another small tank.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I suggest a 50 watt adjustable heater.Bettas like to be in the mid 80s temp wise and most presets wont go above 79.


----------

